# 28inch Rims NEW (U2's) FOR SALE $$$$



## 84SIK*MULISS (Oct 15, 2010)

Got these 28 inch U2 rims for sale. Have chrome and black both 28s .PRICE is $2,200 obo. for each set of 4 [no tires]. BRAND NEW ! 
# IS 1-(714)-975-4429 ask for PEKS .. location: Orange County, CA.


----------



## 84SIK*MULISS (Oct 15, 2010)

bump


----------



## REGALROGE.:P.K:. (Nov 24, 2010)

TTT


----------

